# JBuilder Enterprise 2005 für J2EE



## bronks (19. Feb 2005)

Ich kenne den JBuilder9 Enterprise. Naja, gut! Die Software ist von 2003. Kann mir bitte jemand von euch berichten, ob der akutelle JBuilder aus J2EE-Sicht seit dem irgendwelche Sensationen bietet, welche man sich ansehen sollte, die auch den DL von 600MB rechtfertigen?


----------



## ak (19. Feb 2005)

Bei Borland steht doch alles. Struts und JSF - support, ebenso EJB etc.


----------



## bronks (20. Feb 2005)

ak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Borland steht doch alles. Struts und JSF - support, ebenso EJB etc.


Super! Das kann Notepad mit dem JSDK auch. Dann kann ich mir ja € 4000 sparen.  

Hätte mich hauptsächlich interessiert, ob Borland seit dem etwas außerordentlich verschönert hat, wenn Oracle da einige harte Sachen mit dem JDeveloper vorgelegt hat.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Feb 2005)

wenn du j2ee unterstützung willst und eclipse fan bist, dann schau dich nach dem IBM WebSphere Application Developer, oder besser, nach dem IBM Rational Application Developer um.


----------



## ak (21. Feb 2005)

Mit support meinte ich natürlich grafische Designer für Oberflächen (JSP) und Flussdiagramme, sowie grafisches designen von struts-config und der config-Datei von JSF. Aber wie gesagt, Borland hat da viele schöne Webseiten.

http://www.borland.com/jbuilder/
http://www.borland.com/jbuilder/pdf/jb2005_techview.pdf
http://www.borland.com/jbuilder/pdf/jb2005_feature_matrix.pdf


----------

